# Tv PHILIPS 29PT461/77B Enciende unos minutos y se apaga



## isaiasva (Nov 29, 2014)

Hola a todos. Estoy tratando de arreglar este tv, al principio no encendía. Después de checar parecía todo bien, pero no encendía, comencé por cambiar el capacito de 47uf x 150v de +B (que a simple vista estaba bien) y arranco, pero ahora funciona perfecto, hasta unos 3 minutos, y comienzan a aparecer rallas horizontales por toda la pantalla y en estas condiciones la imagen se empieza a poner gris y cada vez se distingue menos, hasta que se oscurece la pantalla y solo quedan estas lineas y un rato mas se apaga.
Les comento que yo recién me estoy iniciando en esto de reparar tv, por lo que cualquier comentario que puedan brindarme sera de gran ayuda. Saludos.

PD: el chasis de este tv, es: MD1.0 ...


----------



## sergiot (Dic 1, 2014)

No es muy bueno empezar a tener experiencia con un Philips, es la tortura de varios técnicos.

Por lo que contas podría ser que el electrolítico de la tensión que alimenta los transistores de video esté fuera de valor, fíjate que uno de los cables que va a la placa del tubo lleva +180V o algo similar, en el camino encontraras un electrolítico de poco valor y alta tensión, medilo o cámbialo, lo ideal es medirlo con capacimetro o medir la tensión con osciloscopio, tratá de no cambiar componentes por el mero hecho de cambiar piezas, a largo plazo el costo es altísimo.


----------



## isaiasva (Dic 4, 2014)

Gracias Sergiot. tendré en cuenta el consejo. y si voy a ver ese circuito que mencionas a ver si esta ahí la falla. cuando tenga un tiempito voy a ver otra vez este tv y les comento como me fue. saludos.


----------

